# Estação Meteorológica Udométrica de Gavião [Inst. Água] (11/07/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2010 às 21:02)

Depois de já ter passado bastantes vezes por esta estação, decidi ir hoje fotografá-la. Em pleno centro de Gavião, em frente à escola.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jul 2010 às 21:52)

Muito parecida com a que eu fotografei....


----------



## Jota 21 (13 Jul 2010 às 12:17)

Existem mais de uma localidade com o nome de Gavião. Pelo que vejo parece que este Gavião é o que fica perto (+ou-) de Portalegre. É verdade? Pergunto isto porque os meus pais são de lá e é um local que frequentei bastante há uns anos mas a que poucas vezes fui nos últimos tempos. 
 Quanto à estação, tem dados on line? Deve ser interessante no Verão pois pelo que me lembro Julho e Agosto lá são escaldantes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2010 às 12:41)

Jota 21 disse:


> Existem mais de uma localidade com o nome de Gavião. Pelo que vejo parece que este Gavião é o que fica perto (+ou-) de Portalegre. É verdade?



Precisamente, distrito de Portalegre.



Jota 21 disse:


> Quanto à estação, tem dados on line? Deve ser interessante no Verão pois pelo que me lembro Julho e Agosto lá são escaldantes.



A estação não tem dados online porque é do Instituto de Água. Tal como o nome indica, é uma estação udométrica, logo, nunca terás dados de temperatura nem humidade.

Gavião não é uma zona muito quente. É uma zona de Interior, como é óbvio, mas nada de transcendente em relação às suas temperaturas estivais, é mais fresca do que Alvega, por estar a uma altitude superior. Terá, certamente, médias de máximas na casa dos 32 ºC no mês mais quente, mas ainda o vou confirmar quando por lá instalar uma estação, está nos meus planos.

No dia em que fotografei a estação estava um dia normal, sem calor, apenas 35 ºC, um ar relativamente seco e morno de Verão. Nesse mesmo dia, Évora e Beja tiveram cerca de 37 ºC.


----------



## Jota 21 (13 Jul 2010 às 18:01)

35º já é bem quentinho Não me dou lá muito bem com mais de 32/33º... Lembro-me de em miúdo achar o Gavião muito quente mas não tinha grande noção destas coisas. Quanto a Alvega lembro-me de lá estar durante uma vaga de calor no fim dos anos 90 (talvez 98), e mesmo junto ao rio o calor era inacreditável. Foi um dia de sofrimento pois ia de viagem em carro sem ar condicionado


----------

